# Harvest in a storage unit?



## jwnich93 (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you think a storage unit would work for a dry room?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

well the last unit I rented had signs everywhere about the poisons they use to keep bugs and rats out....warning us to never close the door while in the room..doesnt sound ideal for bud to me but each place is prob different. Went to another place and the units arent sealed so the dirt gets on everything..


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2010)

I would think the smell would be a magnet for thieves and leo. Has to be a better place to dry, IMO


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 20, 2010)

I know someone who did a whole grow and lived in a storage unit....lol....dude was ate up...lololol...Thanks for awakening that brain cell!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 21, 2010)

no way I would risk putting my stash in a public storage unit...ever lol.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2010)

You could rent a POD, have it delivered and watch the neighbors' faces when they walk past--that could be fun for a little while anyway, you know, until Uncle Leo dropped by for a whiff. 

All silliness aside: don't chance it.  I once caught myself sitting in the back of a police cruiser wishing there was anything I could do to go back in time and change just one thing so as to not be where I was.  Then it occured to me, years later, that there was something I could do, but I couldn't do it by going back in time.  I had to do it in the present tense, by planning ahead not to sit in police cruisers.  It's worked pretty well too.

JMO--stay safe and live free.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

A friend manages a storage place and they regularly have leo walk through with dogs.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

I would think the dank smell would be a dead give away that there was mj inside. Might just as well haul it down to the popo now and save you rental fee for bail. jmo


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 23, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> A friend manages a storage place and they regularly have leo walk through with dogs.



For sure!

If the OP thought of it, I'm sure it MIGHT have occurred to the local leo.:holysheep:   :hubba: 

DD


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't..

I can pretty much guarantee that you're not the first person to think of it..
they are prolly hip to that type of stuff..

after all..*they are liable for anything going on on thier property*, so it is in thier best interest to make damn sure that no one is doing anything to jeopardize thier biz


----------

